# Mystery Ein Heldenleben Recording



## thisisboland (Dec 25, 2007)

I ripped a recording of Ein Heldenleben from the library years ago and I'm now trying to catalogue my music and I cannot find any information on the conductor of this recording. I have been listening to audio samples of tons of recordings, but so far, no match.
What do I do??


----------



## thisisboland (Dec 25, 2007)

PS. the first 3 track lengths are:
4:06
3:32
7


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

check w/the library.

dj


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

You could try not illegally ripping CDs and buying legal copies - then you'd have all the information you need!


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

> You could try not illegally ripping CDs and buying legal copies - then you'd have all the information you need!


Just because it is illegal doesn't make it in the slightest immoral. It is/was illegal to be religious is certain countries, is it wrong to be so?

Copyright is stealing, and it doesn't help artists.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

thisisboland said:


> I ripped a recording of Ein Heldenleben from the library years ago and I'm now trying to catalogue my music and I cannot find any information on the conductor of this recording. I have been listening to audio samples of tons of recordings, but so far, no match.
> What do I do??


If you duplicated the cd, you can load your copy with Winamp, which will look for track tags in CDDB.

If you copied the cd into mp3 you can try using any software that connects to the CDDB or FREEDB (I think that was the name) and retrieves information.


----------

